# Gnome 3.16.1



## sk8harddiefast (May 31, 2015)

Hi everyone  I would like to know. Have we any information about when gnome 3.16 will hit the ports tree? Searching on net, I didn't find anything


----------



## cpm@ (May 31, 2015)

Hi,

GNOME 3.16 porting is under way, and is available in the gnome-3.16 branch.


----------

